# [EVDL] Kilovac Czonka II Relay P/N EV250-2A wiring



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Steven,

The A1+ is the positive terminal that comes from the + of the pack voltage. 
The A2 is the negative terminal that goes to the controller that is mark B+ 
or battery positive input.

The battery positive just goes through this contactor in this direction.

Now some controllers like my old CableForm controller uses a negative 
control input, so when using a contactor like this, it would be wire from 
the battery pack negative to A2- and comes out at A1+ to the controller that 
is mark B- or battery negative input.

I use several of these types to run my accessory motors and to turn on a 
large pack of DC-DC converters.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Steven Ciciora" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, February 21, 2009 4:55 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Kilovac Czonka II Relay P/N EV250-2A wiring


> O.K., I want to make sure I got this right, because if wired correctly, 
> the magnetic blowouts make it a much safer relay. If wired incorrectly, 
> it's a much more _unsafe_.
>
> On the top, there are two terminals, labeled +A1 and -A2. Current should 
> flow _into_ +A1 (from the + end of the pack, for example) and _out_ of -A2 
> (to the controller, eventually to the - and of the pack, for example). Is 
> this correct?
>
> I looked up this data sheet:
>
> http://relays.tycoelectronics.com/datasheets/ev2502a.pdf
>
> which didn't completely clarify it in my mind.
>
> Thanks for your time,
>
> Steven Ciciora
>
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

when using this contactor is the coil supression diode still required?

And you could tell us why?



> Roland Wiench <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hello Steven,
> >
> ...


----------

